# Thoughts on Amimidex



## WD40 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi all, looking for other people's thoughts on running an AI with my 2nd cycle I will be starting hopefully this week. Only doing a test cyp cycle again for 12 wks at 500mg per week. My first cycle I never used an AI during cycle and just used nova and clomid for PCT and didn't have any problems. Question is about Amimidex! I have it on hand ready but wasn't gonna use it during my cycle unless needed, but been advised by a few people that I should take 0.5mg twice a week during my cycle. Any thoughts on this?

thanks

nick


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Even though it's not your first cycle, all the a.i dose info you need is right here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed


----------



## MM84 (Jun 8, 2017)

Lol at "Amimidex"


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

id just take it if u feel like u need to but im no expert  ive had no symptoms of anything im worried about, i was taking half a tab every other day but later in cycle just took half a tab every five days..


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

The problem isn't really the symptoms you can feel or see, it's the high e2 sides you can't, just because you don't get gyno doesn't mean other more sinister stuff isn't happening, by all means allow it to get a little higher than normal but you still need some form of control...

plus gyno can happen at anytime and ask anyone with it if they wish they'd controlled there e2 so they didn't have it and I'd bet all would say they would without doubt


----------



## Tree77 (May 13, 2018)

WD40 said:


> Hi all, looking for other people's thoughts on running an AI with my 2nd cycle I will be starting hopefully this week. Only doing a test cyp cycle again for 12 wks at 500mg per week. My first cycle I never used an AI during cycle and just used nova and clomid for PCT and didn't have any problems. Question is about Amimidex! I have it on hand ready but wasn't gonna use it during my cycle unless needed, but been advised by a few people that I should take 0.5mg twice a week during my cycle. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> thanks
> 
> nick


 1mg eod is actually fine on a heavy cycle, but for what you are doing 0.5 will keep things in check. But really you can wait for that itchy sweaty nipple feeling, then just jump on it butbit can't hurt to start on 0.5 eod youbwomt notice and side effects. Aromasin is better for keeping IGF levels up whilst controlling estro, it's a better Albeit more expensive hard to come by AI.

Do you have HCG which is equally as important, you only need 250-500ius twice per week but it will keep your testicles treading water until you pct. if you feel some shrinkage or mild discomfort in you nuts or one of them do a twice per week sub Q injection of HCG and 2 days later you'll feel them nuts popping back into play. Sorry you probanly know this already.

One other thing to optimise your pct you can take your estro to a very low level. Lot of people do have a shity time coming back to normal due to an end of cycle estrogen rebound. If the body has hardly any estrogen in it and no testosterone (when beginning pct) the pituitary will panic seeing no estrogen and begin making a lot of testosterone which in turn will cause the body to start making more estrogen. I have dropped 1mg Ai eod at the end of cycle right before pct and it's really helped the transition to a natural state. Never gone as far as letro though, estrogen is a Good thing too.

Sorry probably waffling here on your thread.


----------



## WD40 (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for your reply and sorry I took so long to read. Into my 9 week now and no probs so far and making some nice gains. Only been taking 0.5 amimidex twice a week on jab days and all good some far. Probably get slatted for this but never used HCG, had no probs with testies to be honest

cheers


----------

